# right length ot thera band gold



## Armin (Jul 5, 2011)

Hallo @ all professionals!

my question is: how long must i cut my thera band gold for the best results?
i thank you all for give me some informations!








how to fit the bands to the pouch and the fork is easy,i think, 'cause i tried it enough!


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

before anyone can tell you we will need to know your draw length


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

your right Gwilim, We cant say nothing until we know the draw length, also will it be used for target shooting or hunting? will you be using light or heavy ammo? do you want to shoot buterfly style or draw to a anchor point? once you have answered this i'm sure we can help, thanks john


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

It heavily depends on your shooting style, armlenght, power you are willing/able to deliver. I found recently that I like my Theraband best 170mm long, 20mm wide - untapered with a small, lightweight pouch, no longer than 60mm. With about 20mm wrapped around the fork and and about 15mm tight to the pouch, an effective lenght of 145mm remain, which is perfect for my needs.

cheers


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

Drawlength divided by five. Note, this is the part that stretches, so add a bit for tying (I need 1.3 to 1.5 cm for tying, and 1 extra cm for re-use).
Some prefer less or more stretching, but this is a good place to start balancing power vs. longevity.

(To the ones above me: Aren't People able to do basic math anymore?)


----------

